# Sony A33



## perfectlyposedsg (Oct 18, 2014)

Newbie here! How do I change my settings? I set the camera to aperture mode and am taking practice photos inside today. I have the flash on. It is creating huge shadows behind my daughter. What am I doing wrong?? Are there video tutorials anyone can recommend specifically for Sony A33? or something similar? Thanks!


----------



## Designer (Oct 18, 2014)

Me again.  Sorry.

Obtain and read your user's manual.  For some fun practice in the house, try "no flash".  If photographing people, keep your shutter speed up to at least 1/100 of a second.  Let the ISO "run" up as your camera's meter suggests.  You will have to make some compromises with the three branches of exposure; ISO, shutter speed and aperture.  Try some still lifes.  Do you have a tripod?  You can at least experiment with slow shutter speeds by firmly bracing your camera on a table for instance.  

That kind of exercise should get your brain started thinking about the three elements of exposure, and help to familiarize yourself with the camera controls.

Have fun!


----------

